

The new Mommy Wars - 127001brewer
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2013/02/25/the-new-mommy-wars-column/1947589/

======
127001brewer
From the article:

 _Mayer, who boasted "I only need two weeks of maternity leave," is doing just
that. In an internal personnel memo, obtained by journalist Kara Swisher, the
company has decreed that flex time is out, face time is in and good luck
finding someone who can deal with the kids when there is a half day or when
your sick child needs care.

...

The message coming from these C-suite moms is less about empowerment and
accountability than it is about guilt. Guilt for women wanting to work
remotely in order to manage their lives and provide for their families. Guilt
for not acting with more ambition. Guilt for daring to put their children and
spouses on equal footing with their careers.

...

Both these approaches are leaving a bad taste in the mouths of many working
mothers who don't have the income or family luxuries of these uber-women_

Are the Valley technology companies generally this hostile to working mothers?

